# Trunk lid Attessa tank cover panel



## JuanluGTR (Aug 8, 2019)

Hello

Im looking for the cover that hide the Attessa tank on the trunk lid of the R34 GTR, may someone have it of a broken panel? It doesnt sold separately it come with the whole panel

Pic:









Send PM


----------



## JuanluGTR (Aug 8, 2019)

Still looking for one of these, Send PM if anybody got one for sell


----------

